
Ask HN: Low marks vs. Side projects? - meturtle
I am a 2nd year CS student. I feel always tempted to work on side projects. Since we have a limited time in a day I end up getting low marks.
So the question is:From your experience should I give up working on side projects to get higher marks?
======
jacalata
If you are deliberately choosing to sacrifice your classes for side projects,
then your side projects better be great. Make sure you're not one of those
people who kid themselves that they are too busy 'working on side projects'
when really all their time is spent fucking around on reddit or some other
mindless crap. You should set aside a minimum amount of time you plan to spend
on schoolwork and spend that time actually working, and also think about how
low your grades can go before you want to change your priorities.

------
nostrademons
I found that side projects are much more valuable than high marks, but make
sure that your marks are good enough to graduate. College is a pass/fail line
item on your resume once you're a couple years out, but if you fail it it's a
pretty expensive one.

------
jsegura
Depending on how good are your side projects. They should show to possible
employees all your knowledge.

